# Log Sled / Dolly



## Hydestone (Sep 19, 2020)

Hi All - I’m looking to make some sort of sled or dolly that I can use to haul logs with my lawn tractor to my splitting and stacking spot. I’m not talking huge logs, maybe +/- up to 18” diameter by 8’ long.

I’ve got a couple small wheel barrow size tires I was planning to incorporate. Thoughts or pictures??

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Sep 22, 2020)

What do you mean by lawn tractor? You’ll probably destroy a mower doing it unless it’s a garden tractor. We move heavy steel jacks at work with a single axle V shaped dolly. One of those closer to and chained the the machine will work. If you have a machine with or capable of a 3 point, Tongs work well.


----------



## Tyler Davis (Sep 23, 2020)

You're looking for a "log arch" 

There's a million variations on the basic design



https://www.neobits.com/logrite_tools_aa024_logrite_atv_arch_p13316034.html




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

